# Converting WP3 to WMV/MP4 - anything?



## echarris (Nov 11, 2009)

I am running W7 and cannot get Photostory to install so I can resave my original WP3 files as WMV. I have tried expression encoder and it cannot parse the xml file. I installed AVS converter and that does not recognize Wp3 either. 

Any ideas?


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

found this option on the net.

WP3 = Microsoft Photo Story 3 file format.

No, you can't convert it directly.

What you do is create AVI from WP3 using Photo Story, then edit AVI via movie maker.

Hope it helps...


----------



## echarris (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks much - the problem though is I am running Win7 and cannot install PS on this OS. I think I need to install XP on an old machine and just do this whole thing on a sep machine.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

you could install a virtual pc on your machine "xp" then you probably could 
i have old copy of win98se running on virtual pc on my xp machine.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

hava a look at the site and its free software
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/virtual-pc/

this will explain


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

more info


----------



## echarris (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

